# Drop in mods that work!



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got back from the range testing out my 1911 after some upgrades. I ordered up a new trigger, a light sear spring, a 20 lbs. hammer spring, and I installed a new firing pin spring I had from Wolff. After fitting the trigger and installing all the springs I headed up to the range. I hadn't done any shooting since early last fall so I wasn't really expecting much in the way of improved accuracy. I just wanted to check the pistol with all the new parts in addition to a new mag I'd bought.
WOW! What a diffrence!!!
My group sizes were WAY smaller then last fall. I really didn't think the trigger pull was really all that much better to tell the truth but man what a plesent suprise.


----------



## AC_USMC 03 (Apr 5, 2009)

what where the mods?


----------

